# Found a young pigeon



## dfuzzy (Sep 15, 2020)

Sorry for reposting but I can't find my previous post. I am located in Malaysia and we found a young pigeon at our car porch, probably brought by a cat. He can eat and drink but can only do short flight....like a chicken. He walks fine. How can I tell how old he is and when he is able to fly properly.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks like about 6 weeks old. Is he eating seeds? If not, you can handfeed him defrosted green peas. About 30 to 40 peas 3 times a day. 

He will need antibiotics if he was caught by a cat. Try to get Betamox 500 mg amoxycillin capsules. I can help with the dosage once you have it.


----------

